# First period after baby question



## help (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a seven month old, and my period just returned. I have an embarrassing question about it. Is it normal for the blood from the first period to smell VERY badly? I have never had this problem in my entire life. The only thing I can think of is that I've gone like 16 months without a period, and maybe it's bad smelling because of that. It's not a hygiene problem, it's the actual blood that smells so bad.

Sorry for TMI...


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

i got mine back at 7 mos also...it was late sept & i don't think i noticed the blood smelling different??? it was heavy & "thick" here & there. i am not the best person to comment though since i feel like ever since having babies, i haven't smelled the same. lol

my dr has checked me whenever i insisted & she has always said it was normal but it just seems "different" since.


----------



## reneeisorym (Oct 24, 2007)

I smelled funny after having the baby. The smell that came out was aweful.

Now my period doesn't smell different. It smells just the same as always. (but heavier!!!)


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm, I don't remember exactly, though now that I think about it, it does smell different. It's definitely heavier now that it was before though!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

moved to fertility


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I do remember thinking my first PPAF smelled odd, but I'm not sure if that was because I hadn't smelled it in so long (12 months) or if it was indeed 'off'. But in any case the next PPAF has come and gone and it smelled normal, so not worried.


----------

